# Monte Beghtol



## crushing (Jan 28, 2011)

Monte Beghtol died Tuesday January 11th.  He was a military veteran, postal worker, college instructor, and martial artist.

Online Obituary

Local martial arts instructor remembered as inspiration to his students


----------



## crushing (Jan 28, 2011)

I attended one of Master Beghtol's memorials on January 15th and was very touched by the number of people there, and those that shared their stories of how Master Beghtol had touched, and for at least two people, saved their lives.

I wish I had stood up and shared that one of my proudest moments as a father, and for myself, was when my eldest on and I successfully tested for black belt on the same sunny September day under the watchful eye of Master Beghtol.

Wednesday lunches were always a treat.  Anyone and everyone was welcome to join Master Beghtol and Master Carl Stolberg (also RIP) for Wednesday lunch.  There was a rotation of restaurants between Whitlows, The Red Wok, Mangos, and a few other places between Muskegon and Grand Haven.  It was a good time to hear about some of the crazy things they did back in the day and maybe some more recent crazy things.


----------

